# lovebird



## robdoc (May 8, 2011)

hi everyone, iv'e only just joined and would appreciate anyone that could help me with a problem i have with my little feathery friend. as from the title you can see its a lovebird, which for some reason has started to pull her feathers out.she's about 7yrs old,hasn't got mites,and hasn't had her routine changed in any way. if anyone has a clue,i'd be very grateful.
thanks


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

How big is her cage?
Does she get any free fly time?
How much time do you get to spend with her?

Feather picking is generally a problem of birds in captivity. Wild birds do not feather pick because they are too preoccupied with their own survival and with reproduction. Captive birds (pet birds and those in zoos and avicultural collections) endure stress not experienced by their wild counterparts. Captivity, malnutrition, solitary living, absence of a mate with which to fulfill courtship rituals and mating needs cause significant stress, in addition to stress associated with confinement within a home (noise, confusion, presence of other pets, such as dogs or cats, which represent potential predators to caged birds).


----------



## Luckster100 (Aug 30, 2011)

I havent ever owned lovebirds only cockatiels and budgies but i have found that if you use a small basket and fill it with single piece toys and treats they will forage and like to use ladders to go up and down elevated surfaces so they have access if their wings are clipped


----------

